# How do I prevent berries from sinking in the muffin?



## Shaheen (Jun 5, 2006)

I got a couple of bags of dried cranberries. I intend to make cranberry muffins. I want to know how I can prevent them from sinking to the bottom of the tin. I read in Martha Stewart's book that they should be covered with flour before folding them into the batter. Is that the only way? I really don't want to waste the cranberries because I don't get them here. Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2006)

SO makes them all the time and they don't sink.  Coating them in flour is supposed to work.  Give it a try.


----------



## GB (Jun 5, 2006)

I seem to also remember hearing something about making sure they are room temp and not cold too. I could be wrong though.


----------



## marmar (Jun 5, 2006)

A similar, but alternative method, would be to mix the cranberries into the dry ingredients before you mix together the wet and dry ingredients.
But just be careful not to overmix the wet/dry ingredients, or you'll get dense muffins. It's easier to overmix when you have the cranberries in earlier.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 5, 2006)

I always toss any fruit for cakes (Dundee, for instance) in cornflour (? cornstarch) and shake off any excess. I don't have any problem with the fruits sinking to the bottom of cakes.


----------



## fawn (Jun 7, 2006)

I tried the trick of  coating the fruit w/ some of the dry ingredients , but after they're baked, i can see the white coating on the fruit, particularly raisins, is it just me or does it happen to you?


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 8, 2006)

I always make sure that any excess cornflour is shaken off the fruit before adding to the cake mix.


----------



## Constance (Jun 8, 2006)

I always soak my raisons in hot water, then drain them before adding to cakes or muffins to prevent them from sinking to the bottom. (a trick I learned from MIL#2) I don't see why that wouldn't work with your cranberries also.


----------



## philso (Sep 29, 2006)

i use the dried cranberries for muffins all the time.  they won't sink, at least not in a muffin batter of normal consistency.  if the batter is rather thin, you may need to use the flouring trick, but i doubt that it's necessary at all.

pecans go well with cranberries, as does substituting orange juice for the milk.


----------

